

Advice needed: requirements for building in mobile - plaidpdx

Hi all.  I'm new to this group and really like the vibe.  A few years ago I started working on a project to build a mobile based MMO, basically letting people play cops and robbers using GPS enabled devices but with character dev, leveling and questing like you'd find in something like WoW. I was the plot and (amateur) UX guy, and I teamed up with a group of coders to build a beta in return for equity.  We had a great concept and a good sized group of people who were really excited about seeing the product launch and playing the game.  The coding company I teamed up with required $ to code, however, and after a kickstarter campaign that didn't make it, we parted ways.  I'm really disappointed that I wasn't able to deliver the product to the people that wanted to use it. So here's where I am now.<p>If I had known how to program myself, I wouldn't have had to rely on a team to build the product.  I've come to the conclusion that if I really want to innovate in this field I'd better damn well know how to code.  I'd like your opinions on the best preparation for someone who wants to build front and back end in mobile.  I am considering doing a CS post bacc BS degree, but I know there are other ways to learn as well.  My background and education are in marketing and international relations, so this will be new territory for me, but I'm excited to dive in.  Anyway, what do you guys think? Do a 2 year BS in CS from Oregon State, learn to code with something like Codecademy, or something else?  Thanks in advance for your feedback.
======
klepra
A CS science degree will give you a broader view of computer science field and
how to approach solving problems which is great but they do not focus
programming/coding in particular, especially mobile. They just introduce you
programming as one of many tools in CS. Best you can do is get a degree + work
on your coding skills on your own on codecademy or something like that.

However if you want to just learn to code as quickly as possible than just
start on a site like codecademy, or my personal favorite, treehouse. They also
have mobile(ios, android) courses, but they focus on web. You will probably
need both, and other tutorials to really learn. You can get a refferal link
for 50% discount for first month in my profile.

